# Trotting on pavement?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In the UK its common to ride on hard surfaced roads, we used to do a minimum of 2 hours a day mostly on roads when we were keeping the hunting horses fit, lots of trotting, it never hurt them.


----------



## Redcitylights (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, I prefer a running walk on pavement. If your horses slow trot resembles a running walk, it's possible that maybe he does to. Most horses lope too rough to lope over an entirely solid surface. Though the trot isn't great for hard surfaces, it definitely won't hurt him bad. However concrete, wet pavement, or any hard slippery surface is begging for trouble. If he sees a 'booger' on that kind of ground, he might tear his hocks up getting away. So I guess it's alright, I would just avoid it when you could.


----------



## Msail (Jul 20, 2013)

Red, he was ploughing right ahead! A little steam engine trot. He seemed fine and isn't sore today, it just got me thinking - huh? Why would you want to run on _that_? lol. 
Another thing I was wondering about, since I have pretty much exclusively worked with barefoot horses or, when I did ride horses with shoes, it was in an arena. My mare came with four shoes that my farrier will be taking off soon, but when she even walks on pavement it sounds like she is hitting the ground so much harder. But I know in some cases shoes are put on to protect the hoof, so is a horse with shoes on better off than a barefoot horse on a hard surface like pavement?


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Good questions.

I don't know enough about it yet either. My Mare has been barefoot for a few months now. In addition to her feet being pretty clean each time I catch her (as opposed to picking out a pile of red dirt and rocks when shod...) she seems a little lighter and less fidgety about her feet too. 

I'm giving it time to form a real opinion, but the people who have positive things about barefoot so far have been right.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Msail said:


> Another thing I was wondering about, since I have pretty much exclusively worked with barefoot horses or, when I did ride horses with shoes, it was in an arena. My mare came with four shoes that my farrier will be taking off soon, but when she even walks on pavement it sounds like she is hitting the ground so much harder. But I know in some cases shoes are put on to protect the hoof, so is a horse with shoes on better off than a barefoot horse on a hard surface like pavement?


Barefoot should be less concussion on pavement than metal shoes. Plus, shoes can be slick on pavement. So if I were to ride on pavement, I personally would choose a barefoot horse. 

Then there is the added benefit of self trimming on pavement, The foot should wear down in the manner the horse needs it to.

However, if you really did a lot of riding on pavement, enough to wear the feet down to sensitivity, then you might want to do shoes or boots. Boots would get better traction. But short of that, barefoot should be better for pavement riding, in my opinion. :faceshot:


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi. Can only speak of my experience. I once had to chase down a horse (don't ask) from about a mile up a mountain. There was a paved road that I thought would be easier for me to run on than the rocky trail the horse was flying down. Big mistake. It hurt allot the next day. 


As for my horse, I never trot on pavement and prefer to stay off of it if at all possible.


----------



## Msail (Jul 20, 2013)

THR, good point about the feet wearing down! I didn't even think of that. Another reason to pull those shoes off asap! I could see her having them if she were a real performance horse like she used to be, but now she is destined to the life of a laid-back trail horse. 

I learned how slippery shoes were the instant I brought her home. Unloaded the barefoot gelding fine, but when we went to unload her she slipped right down the ramp onto her knees. Poor thing was a superstar about it, got right up and shook it off despite being in a new place in the dark with all new sounds and smells.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Not every horse is a candidate for "barefoot"....fact and truth!* 
_If you are riding any great amount on paved roads shoes may be your best friend.
There is a fine line between natural self-trimming of hooves from normal movement in a pasture/ paddock area or when ridden on paved surfaces and over-doing it and turning a horse sore or lame from to much worn away.
Do watch carefully.
Shod or barefoot your horse still needs farrier care on a regular basis...
My horses are trail-horses now...amazing how many "trail-horses" have shoes on their front feet or wear hoof boots of some kind.
My one horse can not walk down a hard-packed dirt road let alone a paved surface without shoes or hoof-boots on his front feet.
Limps, and is just miserable....
Put a set of shoes on or protective hoof boots and he is the happiest going riding...

As for slippery....care must be taken that_ any surface_ is acknowledged that it can be slick and reduced traction.
I've seen horses slip and slide on sand, grass, dirt, mud, asphalt, concrete, stall mats and shavings...forget in trailers and loading/unloading conditions.

As for trotting on paved surfaces...sometimes those paved surfaces are easier and safer going than in the grass or sand/dirt along a trail...there is something said for a managed surface with few changes in levelness, holes, divets and such.
I would not personally want to "trot" my horses for any long length of time on concrete or pavement but for a short distance or occasionally....not a issue.
I think of the Budweiser Clydesdale and where you see them perform...no adverse effects to those magnificent animals that I have ever heard of..
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I personally don't trot on pavement if I can help it. Redz has front shoes, so I definitely refrain from doing that.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I personally don't trot on pavement if I can help it. Willow is fairly sure footed, but even barefoot she's slipped a couple times on pavement. Also, I don't imagine the concussion is good for horses. I know my doctor told me not to run on sidewalks and streets for that reason. 
If, you are going to be riding on pavement alot maybe go with boots or shoes with some grip that also absorb concussion.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

As with most topics, there are many different aspects to consider. 

First, why would a horse prefer to walk on pavement? Most animals prefer to follow the tracks of others. People are usually the same. Some think this is because a well-worn path indicates a popular and, therefore, safe route. Pavement is also generally smoother than a non-paved surface and has less irregularities that may cause twisting or stumbling.

The Greek general Xenophon recognized 500 years before the birth of Christ how stones in a stable area can help toughen a horse’s hooves. Too much travel on hard, rough surfaces, however, can wear hoofs move quickly than they grow. The hooves may, also, crack more readily. In such cases, shoes can prove beneficial.

However, shoes can limit the flexing of hooves which both absorbs impact and helps pump blood through the lower leg. I have seen videos comparing the difference in shock waves passing through the legs of shod and unshod horses on pavement. You might be able to find them by searching YouTube.

Muscle tension is another factor to consider. The feet of a horse with tense muscles will generally impact a surface with greater force. In addition, tense muscles provide less ability to dissipate the forces of impact. In contrast, relaxed muscles will impact less severely and will more readily absorb and dissipate any forces generated by impact.

You should also consider how slippery a surface might be. The horse’s balance and other factors of how it moves should be taken into account. Also, with regard to pace, consider how may feet are on the ground at any one time.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I do not let my horses trot on pavement, barefoot or shoed. It's too easy for them to *slip*. IMO


----------



## Msail (Jul 20, 2013)

All good points! Yes, while I'm typically more of a barefoot person if my red mare needed the shoes (determined by farrier, not me! I'm no expert when it comes to this stuff) I would have no problem keeping her shod. But so far as we know she doesn't need them. That may change once they're off, who knows? I never do more than a walk on pavement with her, usually it's medium-hard dirt and grass but this horse trips far more often and noticeably on just about every surface so I would like to see what happens when the shoes come off. I would think it was just an "oops! I was looking at that bird off in the distance rather than where my feet are going!" type of thing if she didn't do it so often.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started jogging in 1972. I used regular "sneakers" because running shoes were just being invented. During the 70s and 80s, most jogging shoes had a lot of cushioning - to protect the feet.

A lot of current models have less cushioning. Why? Because cushioning can fool your body into thinking it is OK, and you can increase your stride until you are actually damaging your joints. You over-stride without realizing it because you don't get the feedback of "Ouch! This hurts!"

I found switching to less protective shoes resulted in my average speed going down about 15%. But I also found myself running without a knee brace because my knees no longer hurt.

I trot my horse on pavement sometimes. He's barefoot and he picks the speed of the trot. He usually picks a speed that is faster than his preferred speed on the ATV trails, which are hard and rocky, but which is much slower than his preferred speed in an arena. I suspect he regulates his speed on how his feet and legs feel.

He canters sometimes on pavement, but he usually slows on his own after a couple hundred yards. Not sure if that is impact, or due to feeling unsafe with his balance and footing.

All FWIW. Any time the footing is questionable, in any way, I give the horse more say in speed and distance.


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

SIL has drafts and when she showed and had hers working on pavement like the Clydes they had padding between hoof and shoe to prevent or limit concussion and the shoes had dril-teck on them for traction. Now that they farm amd log only hers are bare foot but they do still go on pavement for short runs. I wouldn't with shoes that had no built in traction as it seems they would slip


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a barefoot and a shod horse. I don't trot them on pavement unless I have to. And by have to, I mean emergency. I ride down the road a lot and so have to cross the road a few times to get places. I always stop, look and listen for cars, and then walk across. There's been an occasion or two where a car appears and I make my horses trot the rest of the way across just to get out of the way.


----------



## Redcitylights (Mar 21, 2015)

TXhorseman said:


> As with most topics, there are many different aspects to consider.
> 
> First, why would a horse prefer to walk on pavement? Most animals prefer to follow the tracks of others. People are usually the same. Some think this is because a well-worn path indicates a popular and, therefore, safe route. Pavement is also generally smoother than a non-paved surface and has less irregularities that may cause twisting or stumbling.
> 
> ...


I thought about the horse wanting to go down the more well defined path after I logged off. That makes a lot of sense, but I think I'm way or if my pay-grade here. I know some horses hate little rocks that twist their feet (I wanna say fetlock, but I always get the leg bones confused. Please somebody tell me what that lowest joint is called.) those horses prefer pavement to earth. But op said the grass was fine so until we speak horse I don't think we will figure this one out.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Msail said:


> My mare came with four shoes that my farrier will be taking off soon, but when she even walks on pavement it sounds like she is hitting the ground so much harder. But I know in some cases shoes are put on to protect the hoof, so is a horse with shoes on better off than a barefoot horse on a hard surface like pavement?


Good question! Yes, metal or such hitting paving is very jarring - high frequency vibrations. Plastic shoes, boots & the likes absorb a little more shock. But conventional shoes are usually put on so that they 'peripherally load' the feet - that is, the walls are bearing the entire horse. THAT is incredibly jarring & stressful on all the structures of the hoof. Horses can also be trimmed in such a way, or their hoof confo is such that they will be peripherally loaded regardless of whether they're shod, on hard, flat ground. 

I do not mind about trotting barefoot on paving, so long as the horse is up to it, don't overdo it, regular work on concrete/paving will help hoof function & therefore strength & health, as well as strengthening bones, from use. I would not do it with a conventionally shod, or otherwise peripherally loaded horse.

Shoes are used to protect the hooves from excess wear, which can definitely happen with a lot of work on hard/abrasive surfaces. But they don't help the hoof function any better on the hard ground, and to the contrary, even if they're not too peripherally loaded to begin with, without the ability of the walls to wear to sole level, the walls will soon become overgrown & supporting the entire horse from a few weeks into the trim cycle at least.

If I were doing a lot of miles on hard ground, I wouldn't have the horse conventionally shod. I'd only shoe a horse that worked on yielding footing, for added grip or such. Hoof boots or flexible Easy Shoes or such are a good alternative if the horse needs extra protection/support though. *So long as they're trimmed & supported with pads if needed, in such a way that the entire foot is loaded, not just the walls.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Msail said:


> this horse trips far more often and noticeably on just about every surface so I would like to see what happens when the shoes come off.


And I'd like to see her feets! If you want to post in the hoofcare section & include some hoof pics, either after she's got the shoes off, or before as well, you might get some interesting & relevant feedback.

Conventional shoes put pressure on both the circumflex and, by peripheral loading, the coronary arteries, reducing circulation. And therefore feeling. That I believe is the reason that horses may be hobbling bare but fine when shoes are put on. She could be a little clumsy because of that. But generally, (if it's in the feet) it is about imbalanced trimming, overgrown or sore feet that cause tripping. Can also be due to body issues tho.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As Jaydee said, in the U.K. horses usually do a lot of road work at a trot, a steady trot, not a jog, and they come to no harm.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This June, when I visited a friend pushing sheep up into the mountains, the horses (with shoes) did over 30 miles that day, with at least 25 on pavement. Mostly walking, but sometimes trotting. Before sunrise the next morning, when I got on the horse my daughter had ridden the previous day, he was prancing and ready to go. If doing 25 miles on pavement the day before bothered him, he sure hid it well. The second day was only about 15 miles, all pavement. 40 paved miles in 1.5 days with no sign of discomfort...mostly walking, but it makes it hard for me to believe a mile of trotting on pavement would harm a horse.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A quick ride for me exercising the horses was around the big block. When I measured the distance in the car it was just over 7 miles. When it was raining really hard I could do that ride in 45 minutes trotting all the way bar the last quarter mile down the very steep hill. 

Never had any problems.

BSMS your horses probably found it harder on their backs walking those distances than on their legs.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I ride mostly on the road - otherwise I wouldn't even get anywhere and we like to travel. Talila is barefoot and so are the other horses I occasionally ride. No harm done, only makes the hoofs stronger.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There are times when out with hounds that we have charged down roads at a fast canter. Not something I would recommend but it doesn't do any harm over short distances.


----------

